# Chainmail vs Scalemail



## ghrezdd (Jun 18, 2008)

I just got to the equipment section of the Player's Handbook and I noticed something strange - that there seems to be no reason to ever choose chain over scale.

Chainmail has a -1 to skill checks and speed and  a +6 armor bonus while scalemail has only a -1 to speed and a +7 armor bonus for only 5gp more.

So why would a character ever choose chain over scale, or am I missing something?


----------



## chaotix42 (Jun 18, 2008)

Some classes are only proficient in chain, therefore requiring them to spend a feat to get scale.


----------



## generalhenry (Jun 18, 2008)

not every class is proficient with scale.


----------



## Mengu (Jun 18, 2008)

You're not missing anything, other than the fact that Clerics and Warlords start with Chain mail, and no Scale mail proficiency, and must spend a feat (and meet the feat requirements) to get it.

If you are a Fighter, no, you would never pick chain over scale.


----------



## Palladion (Jun 18, 2008)

chaotix42 said:
			
		

> Some classes are only proficient in chain, therefore requiring them to spend a feat to get scale.



Exactly.

Clerics and warlords start with proficiency in chainmail, requiring a Str 13 and Con 13 and a feat to get proficiency in scale armor.  Fighters and paladins have higher armor proficiencies, everyone else is in light armor.


----------



## WOLead (Jun 18, 2008)

What everyone has said above, and the Magical Effects those armors can have.  I personally like Chainmail over Scalemail coming from a Fey Pact Warlock's Point of View.  Just grab a set of Eladrin Armor(Chainmail only), which has no speed or skill check penalties and increases the range of your teleports.


----------

